# First reverb.com pedal defect had to happen...



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 16, 2020)

It's not much of a question but more a venting thread.

I first started to sell pedals on reverb  2 montsago and i got my first message telling me my pedal is malfunctioning T_T.
It's a friedman of deluxe clone and the channel switch when engaged flicker back and forth on the 2 channels. My guess is that one of the wires might be at fault. 

I have a other one in stock because reverb took down my listing because my graphic was way too similar to the original pedal. ( That's a one more thing I learned ... Don't get to much inspired by the original pedal xD). So I am gonna either send him my spare or refund him even if the pedal as been sold more than a month ago. I just feel terrible !

 It's one thing to have a diy pedal die or malfunction on you... You can troubleshoot it and it's all good, but when selling on reverb it's kinda harder to do 

I knew it was bound to happen but he'll 2 monts in it's kinda soon :/. Ah well you live and you learn ! Gonna be extra vigilant from now on !!


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Mar 16, 2020)

Sorry to hear that.  I found that when I went from building for myself, to building to sell, all the fun went out the door.  It had the potential to become too stressful.  Something not right on my own pedal... open it up, make it right, plug in, and have more fun.  If something is not right on a pedal you've sold, now you're dealing with customer service.   I just give my pedals away now - and tell them they get what they pay for!


----------



## Barry (Mar 16, 2020)

I've thought about selling a few on reverb, but don't really want the hassle, would rather sell or trade with friends


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 16, 2020)

I have a first repair free policy, you pay shipping to me I pay the return within Canada/US. Haven’t had any issues yet but I think it’s pretty reasonable.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 16, 2020)

Dirty_Boogie said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I found that when I went from building for myself, to building to sell, all the fun went out the door.  It had the potential to become too stressful.  Something not right on my own pedal... open it up, make it right, plug in, and have more fun.  If something is not right on a pedal you've sold, now you're dealing with customer service.   I just give my pedals away now - and tell them they get what they pay for!



The thing is I don't play much guitar anymore. I never was good enough to play gigs or in a real band. I did it with a drummer friend and later my girlfriend joined us on bass but as time passes we all had children. I got a 5 year old and a 2 week old and my drummer as got 2 and opened is own compagny. The jamspace in the basement as become a baby stuff Depot. In the meantime I still love to build ! And selling is stressful but I like it a lot . I don't make much money doing it but I love the fact that people are using gear that I am making  and every pedal I sell means that the next 2 I build are paid for ^^ that's pretty nice for the addiction of pedal building!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 16, 2020)

Well the guy as accepted my offer to replace the pedal  well at least I won't have to make a new graphic like reverb ordered me to !


----------



## phi1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Not sure if this is the case for yours, but sometimes those 3dpt switches can be the culprit, even thought the wiring is ok.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 16, 2020)

Yep I am thinking that or the wires. Shouldn't be to hard to fix. I use solid core wires and it sometimes breaks in the shielding... it has happened to me before


----------



## Barry (Mar 16, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Yep I am thinking that or the wires. Shouldn't be to hard to fix. I use solid core wires and it sometimes breaks in the shielding... it has happened to me before


I'd get away from that and go to stranded


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 16, 2020)

Barry said:


> I'd get away from that and go to stranded


Is tayda's stranded any good. ? I know Barry from guitarpcb as got good wires but he doesn't ship it to Canada :/


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 17, 2020)

I don’t use Tayda wire any more, DigiKey has me covered there. 8$ Next day shipping in Canada!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> I don’t use Tayda wire any more, DigiKey has me covered there. 8$ Next day shipping in Canada!


Could you link me the brand  you order on digikey... There's so many  thanks !


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 17, 2020)

Bobbyd67 said:


> Could you link me the brand  you order on digikey... There's so many  thanks !




https://www.digikey.ca/product-detail/en/C2015A.11.03/C2015R-50-ND


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> https://www.digikey.ca/product-detail/en/C2015A.11.03/C2015R-50-ND


Thanks so much ! I am gonna order a couple of colors and test them out !


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 17, 2020)

Those are 50ft spools but you can get them by the foot too


----------



## HamishR (Mar 19, 2020)

I use stranded Tayda wire and it's never caused me any grief. Easily over 100 pedals now!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 19, 2020)

Well... It was a cold solder joint in the channel 2 volume pot... That hasn't happened to me in loooooong time oO. Took only 20 min to troubleshoot so that wasn't so bad


----------

